# underdog



## batia

Hola,

Tengo que traducir una película que se llama UNDERDOG, podría traducirlo como perdedor o algo por el estilo pero la cuestión es que se trata también de un perro, por eso estoy buscando una expresión que traduzca la idea de perdedor pero que contenga la palabra perdedor.
Les agradecería por sus sugerencias  
Batia


----------



## Marc1

Underdog _no es_ el perdedor.
Underdog es lo opuesto a favorito, que no es lo mismo.

No se me ocurre otro término equivalente pero traducirlo como "el perdedor" es erroneo, lo mismo que sería equivocado decir que "favorit" quiere decir ganador. Underdog puede ganar y el favorito perder, preguntale a los burreros si no me crees  

Underdog no es "loser" todo lo contrario. El underdog tiene determinación y es aguerrido y se defiende desde so posición de desventaja con uñas y dientes y por lo general termina victorioso, y su victoria es mucho mas aclamada que la del favorito que perpetúa una imagine de vanidoso y arrogante


----------



## araceli

Buen día:
No sé si servirá, pero en este diccionario (WR), dice: desvalido, desamparado.
Y una piensa en un perro que está abandonado.
Espero te ayude.


----------



## araceli

Googleando un poco aparecieron otras palabras:
desfavorecido
subestimado
no favorito
perdedor
último orejón del tarro


----------



## Marc1

La realidad es que no hay ninguna palabra en español equivalente a "underdog"....a menos que lo quieran traducir como "perro bajero"  
Bajiperoo
abajista
Perro salchicha
arrabalero
perro barriobajero
perrero


Volviendo a la película, porque no la llamas "Vida de perro"


----------



## tirador

underdog es el opuesto al favorito como ya se ha dicho , creo que en ingles tambien usan la expresion, "Dark horse" alguien que puede ganar pero que no esta en las quinielas, yo creo que la mejor traduccion en castellano es " el tapado" pero claro no hace ninguna referencia a perros.


----------



## Monje

batia said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Tengo que traducir una película que se llama UNDERDOG, podría traducirlo como perdedor o algo por el estilo pero la cuestión es que se trata también de un perro, por eso estoy buscando una expresión que traduzca la idea de perdedor pero que contenga la palabra perdedor.
> Les agradecería por sus sugerencias
> Batia


  La novela famosa de Mariano Azuela, _Los de Abajo_ fue traducida en inglés como _The Underdogs_. ¿Por que no pongas _El Perro de Abajo_ si quieres hacer referencia al perro mismo? 

 Un "underdog" no es el favorito, excepto en el sentido de que el pobrecito que siempre está abajo gana la simpatía de la mayoría de los espectadores.

 ~Monje


----------



## batia

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras sugerencias, creo que voy a traducirlo como vida de perro como propuso Marc1.


----------



## grego47

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Underdog _no es_ el perdedor.
> Underdog es lo opuesto a favorito, que no es lo mismo.
> 
> No se me ocurre otro término equivalente pero traducirlo como "el perdedor" es erroneo, lo mismo que sería equivocado decir que "favorit" quiere decir ganador. Underdog puede ganar y el favorito perder, preguntale a los burreros si no me crees
> 
> Underdog no es "loser" todo lo contrario. El underdog tiene determinación y es aguerrido y se defiende desde so posición de desventaja con uñas y dientes y por lo general termina victorioso, y su victoria es mucho mas aclamada que la del favorito que perpetúa una imagine de vanidoso y arrogante


 Yo diria el menos favorecido pero no se me ocurre una palabra exclusiva con el mismo significado


----------



## vic_us

grego47 said:
			
		

> Yo diria el menos favorecido pero no se me ocurre una palabra exclusiva con el mismo significado


 
 The interesting thing is that we haven't yet come up with a word or a phrase that captures the meaning of "underdog". Isn't this word frequently used in horse racing? 

_I__n 1938, War Admiral raced his *underdog *rival Seabiscuit in the Pimlico Special, a match that is still one of the greatest of all time. War Admiral was heavily favored but Seabiscuit won the race by four lengths.

_¿Podría traducirse el sustantivo como *segundo favorito*? El underdog tiene chances de ganar. Las apuestas no lo colocan último. ¿O sí? En ese caso sería, lo que llaman en Argentina, un _*tapado*_.


----------



## Sherlock

The Longman Dictionary of Comtemporary English says about:

 a person, team etc that is weaker than the others, is always expected to be unsuccessful, and that is often treated badly
 For example:

 Crowds often feel sympathy for the underdog .

 -Sentences from books, newspapers, etc.:

 And the underdogs fully deserved their win over the Galway men.

 As the underdog here, they have nothing to lose and everything to gain.

 But the vice-president is now the underdog in this race.

 Did they make fun of him for speaking up for the underdog in school?

 Pepsi has responded to this multi-pronged assault by playing the underdog card.

 They like to believe they are underdogs.

 Whether his party is a double winner ... or remains the underdog ... is in the hands of the voters.

 Yes, they are the underdog.

 I would translate it into Spanish as "el tapado", which means a person or group of people which weren't considered at the beginning as serious contenders, but they have "suddenly" appeared in stage.

 Greetings from Spain,

 Sherlock

 P.D. Feel free to correct any mistake you might find


----------



## lauranazario

En lo personal, a mí me gusta _subestimado_ para "underdog" (cuando se utiliza como adjetivo) y _desvalido/s_ cuando se usa como sustantivo.

Just a thought... 
LN


----------



## Fiorestano

*Underdog:* menospreciado, subestimado, marginado, etc.


----------



## Rijkard

No iria por desvalido... ni por perdedor. Creo que para los latinoamericanos el ejemplo mas cercano puede ser en el futbol.

En el Mundial de Italia 1990 Argentina debuto contra Camerun. Los argentinos eran favoritos y todos los daban por ganadores sobre una desconocida seleccion africana.

En ese caso, los africanos serian los "underdogs". Nunca esta demas recordar que ganaron el partido 1-0 con gol de François Omam Biyik al minuto 67.

Si nos ponemos biblicos, David era el "underdog" frente a Goliat.


----------



## Biker

Efectivamente en el caso del deporte "underdog" significa "el más débil en teoría"

En el Eurobasket, partido Lituania-Croacia:

The last time Croacia went into a game as clear *underdogs* with no pressure to lose a game was in their group win against hosts Spain.


----------



## mistee76

Marginado o arrabalero describen el significado,


----------



## alacant

Wow, sherlock, what a dark horse you are! Terrific.

However that is not the same as an underdog in any way.

I´m impressed. Welcome


----------



## reddwarf

"Subestimado" es una buena solución. No obstante, teniendo en cuenta que "underdog" no me parece un cultismo, creo que una muy buena opción es "*tapado*", como alguien ha sugerido. El "tapado" en castellano/español tiene la misma connotación y significado que "underdog" cuando se refiere a una competición: algún candidato, no parte del grupo de aquellos considerados como favoritos, y puede que no sea favorito en absoluto, pero que pudiera ganar si se dieran una se'rie de circunstancias poco probables. No obstante, el mismo hecho de denominarle como "underdog" le otorga una cierta posibilidad de victoria, no siendo así en el caso de "loser" o "perdedor". En el caso de España, y hablando de fútbol, el prototipo de "underdog" sería el Atletico de Madrid. Siempre está ahí, nunca es favorito, pero siempre se le menciona, "por si acaso", por si ese año diera la campanada, la sorpresa....


----------



## ORL

> Bajiperoo
> abajista
> Perro salchicha
> arrabalero
> perro barriobajero
> perrero



hmmm... se trata de buscar equivalentes culturales, no de inventar neologismos dudosos...

Alguien sugirió "tapado", realmente no tiene nada que ver con el concepto. Un "tapado" suele ser un homosexual que oculta su condición, lo que no tiene nada que ver con "underdog". Nunca oí en Argentina que "tapado" sea otra cosa.
En algunos casos se habla despectivamente de "segundón", lo que se acerca un poco más. 
Marginado le andaría cerca, marginal es más fuerte, tiene connotaciones de estar fuera de la ley.
Sin apelar a un sustantivo, se suele usar la frase "desde abajo", "desde el pie", se habla de alguien que se hizo "desde abajo", de un "luchador" cuando nadie esperaba que tuviera el menor éxito, ya que estaba eclipsado por los "ganadores".
A nivel más general, se puede hablar de un "pusilánime"!.


----------



## ORL

Ahora recuerdo uno muy usado por aquí: "uno del montón".
Más universal y clásico es el viejo "don nadie".
Saludos


----------



## reddwarf

Bueno, que lo de ¨tapado¨ no tenga nada que ver con el concepto es sólo opinión de ORL. Yo, como nativo, lo he usado, leído y escuchado. Y no sólo en España, pues parece ser que también hay un argentino en el foro que lo dice. Y con respecto al posible significado de ¨homosexual¨, no lo descarto, pero ese sí que es un significado de ¨tapado¨ que nunca había escuchado. No obstante, (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Ataque personal) no lo descarto como solución. (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: No aborda la pregunta del hilo).


----------



## ORL

> Bueno, que lo de ¨tapado¨ no tenga nada que ver con el concepto es sólo opinión de ORL


No, no se trata de opiniones, sino de cómo se utilizan las palabras en cada país/región/zona/etc. (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Reacción a comentario que debía ser reportado y comentarios que no abordan la pregunta del hilo)


----------



## Maika

ORL said:


> hmmm... se trata de buscar equivalentes culturales, no de inventar neologismos dudosos...
> 
> Alguien sugirió "tapado", realmente no tiene nada que ver con el concepto. Un "tapado" suele ser un homosexual que oculta su condición, lo que no tiene nada que ver con "underdog". Nunca oí en Argentina que "tapado" sea otra cosa.
> En algunos casos se habla despectivamente de "segundón", lo que se acerca un poco más.
> Marginado le andaría cerca, marginal es más fuerte, tiene connotaciones de estar fuera de la ley.
> Sin apelar a un sustantivo, se suele usar la frase "desde abajo", "desde el pie", se habla de alguien que se hizo "desde abajo", de un "luchador" cuando nadie esperaba que tuviera el menor éxito, ya que estaba eclipsado por los "ganadores".
> A nivel más general, se puede hablar de un "pusilánime"!.



En México un "tapado" se usa mucho en política. Es el candidato no descubierto al público aún. En épocas previas a elecciones, algunos se preguntan quién será el "tapado" de tal o cual partido. Ya sabes, todo mundo opina, todo mundo sabe, y durante meses se habla del tapado. 

Saludos


----------



## lockpicker

menos favorito


----------



## cristalito

En el poker también se utiliza el término underdog para referirse al jugador que no es favorito, entre dos jugadores.


----------



## duvija

'Subestimado' es la más cercana en sentido a 'underdog', pero no tiene perros por ningún lado.


----------



## malimeda

"Tapado" is indeed "dark horse", meaning "unexpected favourite".

See example in today's marca.com/tennis, article titled
"Emilio Sanchez Vicario: Creo che Federer es el 'tapado' de este Roland Garros.


----------



## malimeda

To return to the original question, "underdog" has two meanings. 

One in society, where the underdog are the opressed, or in Spanish los oprimidos, los debiles. 

The other  in sporting contest, where an underdog is an outsider, or in Spanish (competidor o equipo considerado) probable perdedor or no figura entre los favoritos.


----------



## Lolalaloca

¿Será "El Contrincante"?


----------



## Maika

En el sentido deportivo, "underdog" es el no favorito, por ejemplo: "se esperaba que xxxxxxxxxx, campeón mundial del año pasado, ganara la competencia, pero fue el "underdog" (no favorito o no tan conocido) el que se llevó el primer lugar."

Siempre me ha resultado difícil traducir esa palabra, pero también depende del contexto que tengas. En muchos diccionarios aparece como desvalido o desamparado, débil, etc.

Saludos desde Cd. de México,


----------



## Maika

Lolalaloca said:


> ¿Será "El Contrincante"?



No, el contrincante es el "opponent" o "rival" en inglés


----------



## Lolalaloca

Ah... Entonces debe ser ni más allá, ni más acá  "El Menor Postor"


----------



## Moritzchen

Y digo yo (aunque más que decir, por lo general rebuzno), no podría ser "antihéroe"?


----------



## aztlaniano

Moritzchen said:


> Y digo yo (aunque más que decir, por lo general rebuzno), no podría ser "antihéroe"?


No, un "antihéroe" es un protagonista antipático. "An underdog" puede resultarnos muy simpático. Lo que le define es su situación de desventaja respecto al contrincante.
Por cierto, quien _rebuzna_ es k-in-sc.


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno, pero el antihéroe no es el "villano" sino aquel quien, en lugar de medir 1, 90, ser una cruza entre Indiana Jones y el Zorro, tiene perlas en lugar de dientes, un sombrero blanco y que sabe hacer de todo y usar todas las armas además de hablar quinientos idiomas, sino el tipito de todos los días con las mismas dudas y angustias que nos sobrecogen a todos y que por una de esas cosas se encuentra enfrentado a una situación extraordinaria de la que sale airoso. 
Buah, así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## aztlaniano

Moritzchen said:


> Bueno, pero el antihéroe no es el "villano" sino aquel quien, en lugar de medir 1, 90, ser una cruza entre Indiana Jones y el Zorro, tiene perlas en lugar de dientes, un sombrero blanco y que sabe hacer de todo y usar todas las armas además de hablar quinientos idiomas, sino el tipito de todos los días con las mismas dudas y angustias que nos sobrecogen a todos y que por una de esas cosas se encuentra enfrentado a una situación extraordinaria de la que sale airoso.


Vale, tienes razón, no es que sea antipático, necesariamente, sólo que carece de gran atractivo. Y sí puede ser un "underdog", pero un "heroe" también - Rambo, por ejemplo, hace frente él solito a todo un cuartel de vietnamitas bien armados.


----------



## Slyder

Si es lo contrario a favorito o favorecido. Entonces Underdog puede traducirse como *"Desfavorecido" o  como "subestimado" *y como una ultima traducción* "menospreciado" . *Saludos!


----------



## Gatuna

Fiorestano said:


> *Underdog:* menospreciado, subestimado, marginado, etc.



Muchas gracias por todas las sugerencias.

Estas en especial son las que necesitaba.


----------



## Livros&Pareceres

(Lo siento por mi español, yo no hablo ni escribo nada hace más de 20 años)

En Brasil tenemos una expresión que se traduce como "underdog": complejo de perro callejero (complexo de vira-lata). Esto significa que, aún teniendo todo para estar orgullosos, siempre nos sentimos inferiores en relación con los demás porque "no tenemos pedigrí".


(En Brasil esta película se llamó "Vira-Lata")


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia se dice "el pordebajiado". Es el perro que lucha patas arriba, con el otro encima.
Saludos


----------



## Gatuna

Livros&Pareceres said:


> (Lo siento por mi español, yo no hablo ni escribo nada hace más de 20 años)
> 
> En Brasil tenemos una expresión que se traduce como "underdog": complejo de perro callejero (complexo de vira-lata). Esto significa que, aún teniendo todo para estar orgullosos, siempre nos sentimos inferiores en relación con los demás porque "no tenemos pedigrí".
> 
> 
> (En Brasil esta película se llamó "Vira-Lata")



PEro estoy casi segura de que el término 'underdog' no va de la mano con el complejo de inferioridad.


----------

